# Wie kann ich in ein OLE-Objekt reinschreiben ?



## Javaneulinge (15. Feb 2006)

Hi,

ich möchte einen größeren Text in einer Access Tabelle speichern. Deshal habe ich als Felddatentyp ein OLE-Objekt gewählt.

Wie kann ich jetzt mit Java in diese OLE-Objekt hineinschreiben, oder gibt es da einen speziellen SQL-Befel der Text in das OLE-Objekt einfügt?

Danke für eure kompetente Hilfe!!! :wink:


----------



## bronks (15. Feb 2006)

Nimm als Datentyp lieber MEMO, da passen wenigstens 65k rein.

Ein Ole-Objekt ist nich dafür gedacht, daß man da Texte reinschreibt.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Feb 2006)

eine OLE Objekt (selbst wenn es ein jpg ist) kannst du leider mit Java nicht so ohne weiteres verarbeiten, weil da allerlei binärer Microsoft Zeugs eingeht


----------

